# Escalator Appreciation Thread



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Inspired by a dream I had last night. Furby's were glued to each step of two escalators. lol


----------



## AlwaysOnTheOutside (Jan 11, 2010)

I am actually anti-escalator so I cannot support this thread.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I'm afraid of heights. And I refuse to touch the handrails.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Best escalator joke ever


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

AlwaysOnTheOutside said:


> I am actually anti-escalator so I cannot support this thread.


=[



> Best escalator joke ever


Hahaha =D


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I thought furbies were going to attack the man. :lol


----------



## lyricalillusions (Nov 29, 2008)

I'm slightly afraid of escalators, especially the UP ones.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I saw one (down direction) stopp when a little girl fell. It was scary!


----------



## AlwaysOnTheOutside (Jan 11, 2010)

Just 5 steps and those people are too lazy to use the stairs.


----------



## lyricalillusions (Nov 29, 2008)

AlwaysOnTheOutside said:


> Just 5 steps and those people are too lazy to use the stairs.


Lol I agree, I just noticed that! I wonder why they would ever even make a 5 step escalator lol :lol


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

That must have been one very odd dream Im a bit jelous mine are always so plain!!!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

^ Yeah, my dreams are always odd. I was like "WTF" after I woke up. lol



> Just 5 steps and those people are too lazy to use the stairs.


 Haha, if you look, there are stairs right next to it. lol You would think upwards would be more deserving of an escalator. lol


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Mc Borg said:


> ^ Yeah, my dreams are always odd. I was like "WTF" after I woke up. lol
> 
> Haha, if you look, there are stairs right next to it. lol You would think upwards would be more deserving of an escalator. lol


 :lol Now I have seen it all with these! Is this a way to conserve space so that we don't have these gigantic supercenters?!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Oh, and I have to point out in the animated GIF, I could not help but laugh at the way the lady going up the stairs is walking! :haha


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Lol, yeah that's the first time I've seen shopping-cart compatible escalators. lol










I feel bad for this guy, but this is freaking hilarious. :lol :lol :lol


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

World's longest


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)




----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)




----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

One of the little pleasures in life is to run down the 'up' escalator at my local mall. This particular one isn't very often used in the weekend nights when I go there so I'm yet to run into anyone going up it will I go down.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)




----------

